# .308 brass



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

Been chattin' with Linda this AM about finding .308 brass. Checked Cabelas (link above) and they said they finally has some in stock now .They been back-ordered for months.They confirmed orderand saidthey would ship May 4.. We shall see. LOL... They also got 'em in bags of 100 if you are REAL ambitious. It sure is nice to work with brand new unprimed shiney brass all ready to go..Just drill and tube..No pollishing needed.. If anybody is in need..this is a pretty fair price for new brass...

I also got in a can of aerosol Brass protective spray this am.. Gonna give it a try and I'll let ya know. I got it from Woodcraft and forget the name right now and it's all the way out in the garage and I am too pooped to go chase it now.. I'll post up name and results sometimes this weekend if anybody is interested....

Well...found the link for the brass protectant...Link below..

http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=13B55&FamilyID=3260


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Ahoy Mate! LOL have you had to chance to try out the staybrite Brass laquer finish on the brass casings?? 

It seems a bit pricey, but if it works than it is probably worh it in the long run...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Robert..I gave it a try but was not satisfied with it. I sprayed it on a couple of casings on low speed on the lathe and kept it going till it dried. Finish was kinda pebbled so I had to sand it smooth again..and I'm thinking I probably sanded all of the finish off. I might give it a try just polishing the brass first then spraying it on them off the lathe and see if that helps.. At this point, I would say I ain't satisfied with the results.. I think the best deal is to just finish the pens raw and let the recipients touch them up with Brasso when they start to tarnish...


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like a plan!! the only thing i can think of that may work is Clear Powder coat. Lift had mentioned that to me months back but i was waiting to see if it panned out for him.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1
> 
> Been chattin' with Linda this AM about finding .308 brass. Checked Cabelas (link above) and they said they finally has some in stock now .They been back-ordered for months.They confirmed orderand saidthey would ship May 4.. We shall see. LOL... They also got 'em in bags of 100 if you are REAL ambitious. It sure is nice to work with brand new unprimed shiney brass all ready to go..Just drill and tube..No pollishing needed.. If anybody is in need..this is a pretty fair price for new brass...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up.
Just ordered some brass.

FishBone


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey FB, were you able to knock any bullet pens out last night?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

FishBone said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> Just ordered some brass.
> 
> FishBone


FB...I got my shipment in from Cabelas this AM..so they DO have some on hand.. I was prepared for a lot longer wait.. just an FYI on your order.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Sounds like a plan!! the only thing i can think of that may work is Clear Powder coat. Lift had mentioned that to me months back but i was waiting to see if it panned out for him.


I tried the clear powder coat and it doesn't work. It starts getting green around the edges of the powder coat after a while. You then have to take all the powder coat off.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

HMMMMM well any better ideas out there???


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Hey FB, were you able to knock any bullet pens out last night?


No I can do any pen until next week. got the garage cleaned up for a party this weekend.

Come by sat. if you want and have a cold one and some mudbugs.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I apretiate the offer FB and normally I would accept your invitation; however i do have a prior engagement.. 

Mudbugs sure sound good!!!


----------

